# Things to tell your grandchildren.



## Pinkamena (Dec 1, 2013)

I was born before Google.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 10, 2013)

I remember when Disney was actually GOOD. None of this garbage. Oh... How I miss "The Lion King"...


----------



## eevee_em (Dec 11, 2013)

My first game system was a GBA. It didn't have a touch screen, and could only display sprites (no polygons). It took AA batteries, and you couldn't play it in the dark because it had no backlight.

Also when I was a kid not it was fairly common for people to not have a cell phone, and I was in highschool when the very first iphone was released.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 11, 2013)

When I was your age, we rented movies from a STORE!


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 11, 2013)

I had a phone with a keyboard.


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 12, 2013)

Back in my day, there were only two channels on the radio: on, and off.


----------



## Dar (Dec 16, 2013)

When I was a boy... *snore*


----------



## Eloi (Dec 16, 2013)

_My _mom and dad are older than* Kwanzaa*.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 16, 2013)

I remember when Pokemon came out. It still peeves me when people mispronounce it.


----------

